# Prohibited from crossing town or city borders during NCR ECQ (Luzon) August 06 - 20.



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

So you have one more day to get what ever you need, this is all new to me, we NCR were supposed to just remain in a GCQ condition but that all changed recently and it appears to be getting worse.

We have a major grocery chain in our Municipality (smaller version) but they don't carry chicken anymore, other than frozen leg quarters that have been thawed and frozen a several times, so good thing I got to the bank on Monday and finished my shopping at a much larger grocery store.

And then what if this gets extended until the end of the month. For those of us that live in smaller communities these territorial lock downs are bit too much, we don't have any major banks in our area.

GMA link more information


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

All a bit confused here, we in Bataan are in MECQ but the wife has heard we are moving to ECQ, can't find anywhere spelling this out so not sure if this is really happening.
By the way just getting a 504 error from that link.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

That's why all our relatives from Manila and Bataan have already arrived in Tarlac so they can wait out the lockdown in freedom.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> So you have one more day to get what ever you need, this is all new to me, we NCR were supposed to just remain in a GCQ condition but that all changed recently and it appears to be getting worse.


Asawa's cousin has a private transportation company catering to Manila to provinces to Manila. He's cancelled all trips until further notice even for those with an airplane ticket. Too many restrictive checkpoints into/departing Manila.



Gary D said:


> All a bit confused here, we in Bataan are in MECQ but the wife has heard we are moving to ECQ, can't find anywhere spelling this out so not sure if this is really happening.
> By the way just getting a 504 error from that link.


Bataan to be placed under ECQ
August 4, 2021, 8:09 pm
SOURCE: Bataan to be placed under ECQ


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> All a bit confused here, we in Bataan are in MECQ but the wife has heard we are moving to ECQ, can't find anywhere spelling this out so not sure if this is really happening.
> By the way just getting a 504 error from that link.


The Governor placed us in ECQ a few days back so we got the information on Facebook the Governors office but nothing in the news until yesterday the GMA article.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Asawa's cousin has a private transportation company catering to Manila to provinces to Manila. He's cancelled all trips until further notice even for those with an airplane ticket. Too many restrictive checkpoints into/departing Manila.


I noticed several small business closed in our Municipality also.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Maybe I'm a wimp, a Nancy girl or simply lazy. I go out every 2 months (out the gate in the car) to renew my visa at immi and usually have Hungry Jacks on the way home. The better half does the other stuff and sanitises upon arrival here every time for the last 18 months. I/we walk on the beach most days and don't wear a mask, nor does anyone else and if we talk with the neighbours or other people it's from a good distance. We are still alive. La Union generally is pretty safe and so are cars if you wear a seatbelt. Follow the law/protocols. 

Until the idiots flouting the the recommendations learn to abide this problem will NOT go away and it's the same in most countries. Idiots causing the problems and perpetuating the closed borders and suffering, I see my family here in Banks Poro (not that I go there often) Locals on the streets when I'm out and about, half have masks around their necks, a quarter don't seem to have and the balance are wearing masks because they don't want to end up in hospital and potentially die.

Next step? Probably make the better half the proxy for my visa renewal (power of attorney) so I can sit here and vegetate until it goes away. Booked for vaccines some weeks ago but no response and not holding my breath given the numbers and need in the big cities,,,,,,,, hot spots.

All I want is for the people to listen. All Countries, abide and then the whole world can go back to holidays, travelling, business as usual etc. Very sad that those that refuse to be vaccinated, refuse to follow sensible protocols for political or religious beliefs are F***** it up for every one else. (Less votes for the opposition?) What ever. Sad.

OMO and sorry for the as usual rant.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Until the idiots flouting the the recommendations learn to abide this problem will NOT go away and it's the same in most countries. Idiots causing the problems and perpetuating the closed borders and suffering, I see my family here in Banks Poro (not that I go there often) Locals on the streets when I'm out and about, half have masks around their necks, a quarter don't seem to have and the balance are wearing masks because they don't want to end up in hospital and potentially die.
> 
> All I want is for the people to listen. All Countries, abide and then the whole world can go back to holidays, travelling, business as usual etc. Very sad that those that refuse to be vaccinated, refuse to follow sensible protocols for political or religious beliefs are F***** it up for every one else. (Less votes for the opposition?) What ever. Sad.
> 
> ...


Manila got the warning a while ago and so it appears many have already fled Manila and are now scattered in other area's of Luzon where there is a lesser quarantine level and probably bringing the virus with them.

These lock downs seem to get extended also and everyone is catching on, stay safe Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

OPERATIONAL GUIDELINES FOR ACCOMMODATION ESTABLISHMENTS
AND TOURIST ATTRACTIONS, AND RULES ON INTERZONAL TRAVEL UNDER
GCQ WITH HEIGHTENED RESTRICTIONS AND ECQ IN NCR

SOURCE: DOT Advisory No. 11 s. 2021 - Operational Guidelines for Accommodation Estishmentd and Tourist Attractions, and Rules on Interzonal Travel under GCQ and ECQ in NCR.pdf


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

‘Stay home during ECQ or face arrest’
August 6, 2021 
SOURCE: ‘Stay home during ECQ or face arrest’


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> ‘Stay home during ECQ or face arrest’
> August 6, 2021
> SOURCE: ‘Stay home during ECQ or face arrest’


And then this is one of the paragraph's:

He added that while government only plans for a two-week ECQ, an extension is not ruled out, depending on advice from experts and data analysts.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Been out and about in Makati today. Its like normal... banks shops construction sites al operating as normal.... traffic as normal with buses jeepneys and taxi as usual... no cops or cop cars seen in past 3 hours of walking around.. the only difference is malls cafes and makatis few parks are closed.....seems like this ECQ with almost no restrictions.....


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

A Claytons ECQ?






Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> And then this is one of the paragraph's:
> 
> He added that while government only plans for a two-week ECQ, an extension is not ruled out, depending on advice from experts and data analysts.


They keep extending liqour ban, etc. where i live. 

I watched the US news several days ago, CDC director was discussing the next variants should reveal which way the virus is headed.

This Aug 3, 2021 article mentions the Delta *plus* and that many countries have raised concern new strains may evade some vaccines 

SOURCE ARTICLE: S.Korea on alert for new Delta Plus COVID-19 variant


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> They keep extending liqour ban, etc. where i live.
> 
> I watched the US news several days ago, CDC director was discussing the next variants should reveal which way the virus is headed.
> 
> ...


My oldest son works in the Binondo or China Town and he's affected by the liquor ban, and now he's once again out of a job until it's lifted.

I thought that most of the vaccines cover the Delta variant and that it's more contagious but not as deadly.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I thought that most of the vaccines cover the Delta variant and that it's more contagious but not as deadly.


Delta "plus" is a new variant separate from Delta.

also new IATF;

IATF 131 Aug 5, 2021 - SOURCE: https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2021/07jul/20210805-IATF-131-RRD.pdf


----------



## Bealinehx (Jul 29, 2021)

Sorry to write that the spread of the Delta variant is going is to grow exponentially. Today 10,000+ new cases reported. That cannot be the true picture as testing is at a low level. ECQ will be extended, the authorities have no alternative until vaccines are available in much greater numbers than now. There is no point in complaining just think about the continuing angst in the overcrowded resource starved hospitals. On that happy not I wish you all a safe couple of weeks.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

CDC thinks the new Delta virus will be the dominate one in about 3 months here in the USA. By then the weather is colder and more people are staying indoors. Also, they think the virus will not be protected from the older vaccines. WHEN WILL THIS END????

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> CDC thinks the new Delta virus will be the dominate one in about 3 months here in the USA. By then the weather is colder and more people are staying indoors. Also, they think the virus will not be protected from the older vaccines. WHEN WILL THIS END????
> 
> art


The delta variant is already dominant at 80%+ in the US. You are already seeing 140k cases a day, predominately in low vaccine areas. At least some are starting to wake up with the sudden rush to get vaccinated.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary,

I agree. I never blinked an eye when the vaccine was available here at the VA. I was right there getting it. I do understand some people that have real bad health issues are worried about getting the shots. My brother has cancer and they have to remove his right kidney. Today he went to the VA and they said he had to get the vaccine or they won't operate on him in October. So, he got his first 'shot today of the Moderna. Then we got all these healthy people refusing to get the vaccine. WISH THEY WOULD ALL DIE!!!!!!!!!

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> . Then we got all these healthy people refusing to get the vaccine. WISH THEY WOULD ALL DIE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Art


Some will but they would not accept it was covid to the very end.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Some will but they would not accept it was covid to the very end.


I have a friend who wound up in the St Lukes ICU for two weeks he was hooked up to a machine 3 separte times to clean his blood of toxins, hooked up to oxygen and now has damaged lungs, before this he ate healthy, lifted wieghts, exersized and kept busy, he wanted to share or warned his friends that they (wife became ill next not as serious) should have gotten the vaccine. I couldnt' imagine what the costs would be for that level of care.

I've shared this information with my brother and he still doesn't get it, it's always a conspiracy with him.


----------



## Bealinehx (Jul 29, 2021)

There is nothing like stupid is stupid does. All those anti vaxers are very selfish people


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I have a brother feels the same way about this virus is just a government coverup. He says the government is behind all this and they are trying to take control of all the people in the USA. I have not figured out how people think that way. He refused to get a shot and doesn't wear a mask until the VA said he had to get the Moderna vaccine before they would do surgery on him in October to build up his immunity system. 

Art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Bealinehx said:


> There is nothing like stupid is stupid does. All those anti vaxers are very selfish people


Probably the reason why I have difficulty finding tin foil in the supermarket?

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

